# Canadian WAHMs / Stores - updated Sept 2006



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

A Mother's Touch
AJ'z Knits N' Things
Annie Marie Padorie
Baby Bear Diapers
Baby Bums and more *new
Baby It's You
The Baby Marketplace
BabyWear Boutique *new
BareWare
BayBee
Bijou Baby Gear
Birdie's Room
Bosom Babies
Braeden's Bumz
Breast Is Best nursing wear
Bumsadaisy
Chickadee Knits
Crystal's Cloth
Diaper Works
Elbee Baby
Extraordinary Baby Shoppe
Forever Family
Jam Tots
Just Behinds
Kidalog
Lil Baby Buns
Luke's Drawers
Luxe Baby Diapers
MilkFace
Mother Ease
Mothering Basics
My Precious Baby By April
Natural Blessings Childbirth Services
Natural Instinct
One Mad Giraffe] *new
Orange Starfish
Parenting By Nature
PookaBaby
Punkin Head Kids
Raised in Reusables
Slingtastic
Stitch n' Stuff
Sweet Cheeks Diapers
Sweet Knits by Kristin
Valor Kids
Wee Care Diaper Company
Wee Ones *new
Wooly Wonders by Nada


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

www.weecarediapercompany.com is in CHilliwack, BC


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
www.weecarediapercompany.com is in CHilliwack, BC

added


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Any others ?


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Kristin from www.sweetknits.com is in Canada.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Added her


----------



## caj'smommy (Sep 28, 2003)

www.thebabymarketplace.com ~AB
www.kidalog.com ~AB
www.bosom-babies.com ~AB


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

updated !


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Could this possibly be stickied and the posts pruned after the list ?


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

http://www.babybumsandmore.com/main.htm

She's in Brantford ON


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Added her - thanks.


----------



## proudhsmommy (May 8, 2006)

www.weeones.biz She is in Oshawa Ontario. I love her diapers!!!!

Blessings,

Denise =)


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

One Mad Giraffe
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=60907&vid=292


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Both added.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

:


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

:


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Both "Nutured Products for Parenting" and "RP Diaper Designs" are Canadian

www.nurtured.ca
www.rpdiaperdesigns.com


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

Pot Belly Pig Designs is in Canada (she's on this HC Congo)
http://hyenacart.com/buddhabellies


----------



## proudhsmommy (May 8, 2006)

32 pages into the search..... BUMP!!!!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for having the patience to bump this! I only went 10 pages before I gave up!


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Azurewraps is on Montreal PQ

http://www.azurewraps.com/


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

bumping for you







:


----------



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Karen at New and Green Baby is in Vancouver, B.C.
www.newandgreen.com

Liana


----------



## Mama_Bear (Apr 9, 2007)

Blue Sky Baby is an AWESOME brick-and-mortar store in Mission, BC run by a really cool couple. They've got diapers, accessories, carriers, clothing, toys, etc. http://www.blueskybaby.com/


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

EcoBabyCanada.com in Lethbridge Alberta

FluffyBottomBabies.ca in Ponoka Alberta

I've ordered from both and they are just fabulous!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## cloverd (Dec 12, 2008)

Tadpoles & Butterflies

www.tadpoles.ca

in Edmonton, AB

I've ordered cloth diapers and a few carriers from them and they are great!


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tadpoles has really good shipping.

Some of the stores on page 1 are no longer working.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Another store: www.Bugaboobabyandyou.com

They carry the Dream-Eze AIO and Fitteds.


----------

